# Scrapple (Deer & Pork)



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's another one I apparently never posted:

*Scrapple (Home Made)*

*I thought those who never saw Scrapple before would like to see this.*

I wasn't involved in making this batch.
My BIL went over to the guys place & helped him.
The guy who made this has a big produce farm along the Delaware River, a country produce store (on his farm), and furnishes a number of roadside stands (Seasonal) with fruits & veggies.

To find out how good it is, I purchased a 6 pound block from him, for $10.
I will be buying more next year---Very Good!!!!

This stuff is a combination of Deer & Pork---I don't know the percentages, but I think it's mostly Venison.


Below are some pictures.

Bear


Cut into thirds---One for my Son, One for my freezer, and one for our Supper:



Closer look:



Sliced as thin as possible (Fragile):



Frying the first panful:




The Bear's Supper (Had to reload my plate with Scrapple a few times):


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 22, 2014)

Yea looks like more venison.

Our pork was more gray in color.

Still looks good thou.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Yea looks like more venison.
> 
> Our pork was more gray in color.
> 
> Still looks good thou.


Yeah, most of the Home Made Scrapple around here is mostly Venison, because most of us PA Dutchmen are cheap, but it's good stuff.

The guys I used to make it with all took the good cuts out of our Deer, and we all pooled the trimmings, and stuff most use for Deerburger, and threw it in the same pot.

Then we'd all get together & build a fire with a huge pot, and take turns stirring for hours, then pour it fast into all the plastic containers we each brought.

A lot of liquid refreshment was consumed, mostly after.

The butcher shop around here that makes the best Ring Bologna, makes the worst Scrapple I ever had. It was so fatty, I didn't put any oil in the pan, and it still ended up floating in grease!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 23, 2014)

Bear that looks downright delightful!

That you seared it and served it with the beans and potatoes, just looks so good!

That must have been one seriously delicious treat!

I think the simplicity of things makes everything the best and your meal looks fantastic!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2014)

Leah Elisheva said:


> Bear that looks downright delightful!
> 
> That you seared it and served it with the beans and potatoes, just looks so good!
> 
> ...


Thank You Leah!!

I love Scrapple!!

Usually we make Buttered Fried Potatoes with Scrapple, like this one:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159426/venison-scrapple-fried-taters#post_1150863

Bear


----------

